# fat, but I'm not conditioning at the moment



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

okay, I haven't started conditioning (yet), but luna is starting to get really fat, I'm so confused. all I have been feeding her is pellets, no vertical lines, but it's so hard to tell with her, cause her body is sooooo white. 

anyway, I'm going to spawn after the deer hunting (gun hunting is only about 10 days so if i'm not on sorry) is over. I've had them since friday night. Cobalt has started a little nest, and luna is getting fat (I really don't know why), and Ever since Akiro started flaring, that was it for Cobalt.

suggestions are great
thanks K stiles


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's getting fat with eggs.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

what kind of pellets are you feeding her? You dont neccessarily need to feed them live or frozen food to condition them, good quality pellets can be used to condition betta's.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think as long as they are well fed with nutritious foods then they should be fine.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I think as long as they are well fed with nutritious foods then they should be fine.


I totally agree with dramaqueen, its all about nutrition not what kind of food it may be


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Let me check


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

It's aqueon betta food it says added with viatimins with some natural crap:question: also it says that it is daily nutrition for them. I'm also using conditioner for their bowls, if that helps anything, I've used it since day one with Lync, I should get a new one


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

your more than likely conditioning her because you dont need frozen or live food, so i dont know if you plan to breed her or if you just want her for show, is she close to a male because that can also speed up the process (of getting fatter)


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Ya she is right next to cobalt, her boyfriend (lol) who he flares at her like crazy, I plan to breed these two soon (when I get the stuff) so in a few weeks


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well thats good in a few weeks she will be big and full of eggs with could give you a larger spawn


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

If cobalt dosen't munch some of them... he probably won't though, I've only had them for a couple of days, and he already has a little bubblenest going already!!!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

k stiles said:


> If cobalt dosen't munch some of them... he probably won't though, I've only had them for a couple of days, and he already has a little bubblenest going already!!!!


Well thats a good sign atleast! just keep conditioning and you'll be ready in no time


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

sweet!!! I'll probably purchace some bloodworms later on to speed the conditioning


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

k stiles said:


> sweet!!! I'll probably purchace some bloodworms later on to speed the conditioning


Thats what i use blood worms have alot of nutritional value i use to use a mix of like squid and worms and everything but out of that mix my bettas only ate the blood worms


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll see if I can go to petsmart tonight!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

will a female relase her eggs or wait to be spawned, because she is really fat with eggs, and her egg spot is like an out ward facing belly button (outie), and I don't have the materials needed to spawn yet. P.S. you can see most of her eggs (because of her somewhat see through coloration) there are like 50 of em maby more!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If she releases them before she's bred, she can always be reconditioned so she will develop more eggs.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

how long will that take?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would guess a couple of weeks. One of our breeders can probably answer that question better than I can.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

well, it took her since almost a week to get this fat with eggs


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Just think of it like this, the longer you conditioner her the greater the chance you will have of getting more eggs, as well as there will be less of a chance that when the time comes she will eat those eggs


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

okay!!!


----------

